# Grandin Road 20% off!



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

use code XXW35101 expires 9/7!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Be careful when you place your order... They are also offering 20% off on the pre-lit "drippy" garland, but their computer system does not deduct the 20%. When I brought this to their attention, their customer service folks took off 20%... for ONE of four garlands ordered! I'm sure they'll make it right eventually, but just a word to the wise to look before hitting the submit order button!


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you! I used this discount code and ordered the snake wreath, serving plate with witch hands and I finally gave in and ordered Victoria too. (keeping my fingers crossed she ships on 10/3 and her nose is pretty). If you use this code, the website won't give you free shipping - but the 20% saved me more $$.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I missed it! Anyone know how often they do sales?


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

dustin2dust said:


> I missed it! Anyone know how often they do sales?


They offered 15% off in late July or early August, if I remember correctly. Later started the 20% off promotion, which just ended. Still offering free shipping, through Sept. 12.


----------

